# Taylor Made Tour Burner Driver - Reg Shaft 10.5 degree



## ev123uk (Jan 5, 2010)

Bought this after a few whacks in the net at American Golf for a bargain Â£99.  Swing analysis machine was coming up with the right answers (which for me means it wasnt going left) and the distance stats were acceptable if not an improvement on my R7 425.

I then headed off to the range to get fully aquantied with the big dog and we hit it off pretty much straight away.  First of all this is the first 460 cc head driver i have owned and the differance in forgiveness is startling.  I really felt i could go at the ball without the fear of losing it miles left, i problem i always had with the R7.  

The 2nd thing i noticed is a pretty high launch angle which i would suggest would be of use to all golfers in the high handicap range who may struggle to get the driver up and away.

I fould the triangular look of the clubhead off-putting at first but the performance soon put that thought to the back of my mind.

First impressions suggest this is a driover to suit all players, high handicappers will like the forgiveness while the club is still "workable" for lower handicappers too.  A great tool and available at Â£99 in American Golf and a few online stockists...definatley worth considering at that price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

I acquired one from AG recently although I got mine for Â£79. I wasn't actually in the market but HID saw it and said "you like TM are these any good?" Took it onto the range and hit it great (10.5 degree - R Flex). 

I have to say I got a lower ball flight than my current R7 Limited but didn't find the shape offputting. It is a decent enough club especially for less than Â£100. I'm in a quandary whether to put it on e-bay and see if I can make a profit (obviously not from any GM forummers) or keep it and put it in my back for really windy conditions when the lower flight may help. Answers on a postcard


----------



## ev123uk (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting, maybe it was the extra degree of loft that exagerated my view on the launch angle.  I'm abit un-easy withy my thinking on this as i initially changed my TM 580 XD with 10.5 loft for the R7 with 9.5 as i had a ball flight that that wind used to destroy.  I was hitting the R7 lower but often ran into trouble on the left hand side of the golf course.

First impressions of the burner suggest i should be able to tee one down and shift back slightly in my stance to hit a lower draw so i'm hoping for the best of both worlds!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

I have only hit the Burner on the course once (last Saturday) and wasn't swinging well or overly focussed. The ones I hit well were certainly on a par with the R7 Limited but not sure how much that was due to the run on frozen fairways. I hit it well at the range today so if I ever get out to play again I'll take both drivers out and see which works best in terms of flight etc. Worse case scenario I'll flog the burner


----------



## Robobum (Jan 6, 2010)

I picked up a 9.5* one with the stock REAX stiff shaft just to see if there was any noticeable difference between it and my R7 superquad. My R7 was 10.5* and did suffer with the odd balloon so looked to get rid of it with the stronger loft.

I was a bit sceptical about the shape at first but because of the shape of the "wings" at the back of the head it didn't strike me as being a triangular head like the Titleist D1 effort.

Sits nicely at address, solid feel off the clubface, agreed that the ball flight is slightly low but still good carry for me.

Not sure whether it's just because I've started using this driver during the winter with the extra clothing, stiff swing etc, but the shaft seems to play a little stiffer than the REAX stiff that is in my R7 despite being 5g lighter??

Distance is better than the R7, no loss in accuracy for me so a real win - win.


----------



## ev123uk (Jan 6, 2010)

Guy in american golf said the reg shaft in the TM tour models do come slightly stiffer than in the regular model drivers.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2010)

The guy in American Golf is correct, the RE-AX shafts are stiff shafts and are probably stiffer than most standard manufacturers shafts. 

I had the 10.5 degree model and I just ballooned it, I couldn't keep it down for love nor money. It was a beautiful looking club and I loved it at address however it just went sky high which into a wind is not very good!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

So what you are saying is that the  RE AX burner 60 shaft is actually a stiff even though it has regular on it. I have to be honest and say it does feel stiffer than my R7 but I put it down more to the slightly heavier shaft. I never considered the flex would be different. I guess some serious decisions need to be made then once I can test it a bit more


----------

